# Just wanted to say hello



## Pumpkin Butcher (Aug 14, 2009)

Long time lurker here, figured it was time to get in on the fun. I'm Bill, from Jeffersonville, In. 
Hello all!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Welcome Bill


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Pumpkin Butcher (Aug 14, 2009)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Pumpkin!


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi and welcome!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

Hey, Bill, and welcome.  Great to see you!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to hauntforum!!!


----------



## langolier (May 21, 2011)

Hey, long time no speak :>) Thanks for info !


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Nice to see you here too!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Pumkin Butcher! It's nice to have you.


----------



## Pumpkin Butcher (Aug 14, 2009)

Thanks for the warm welcome everyone!!!!


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Welcome to our little corner of crazy here on the web, Bill.... heretofore known to me as..... "PB". :googly: Glad you are here!!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Welcome fellow lurker! Glad you came out of the shadows to join us.


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

Howdy


----------

